# Canon U.S.A. Introduces New VIXIA HF G40 And Three New VIXIA HF R-Series Camcorders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

```
<div class="row ribbonWrap press-release-detail">
<div class="col-xs-12 col-sm-9">
<em>Advanced Sensor Performance of the New VIXIA G40 Camcorder Provides New Creative Possibilities for Advanced Amateur Videographers; Improved Operability of New VIXIA R-Series Camcorders Makes Recording Special Family Moments Easier Than Ever</em></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y.</b> — Canon U.S.A., Inc. a leader in digital imaging solutions, has updated the VIXIA HF G and R-Series lineup of camcorders with four new models announced today, the VIXIA HF G40, VIXIA HF R72, VIXIA HF R70, and the VIXIA HF R700 camcorders.</p>
<p>Featuring more evolved professional-level features than its predecessor, the new VIXIA HF G40 records 1080/60p Full HD in MP4 and AVCHD and features a Canon Full HD System including a genuine Canon 20x High Definition Optical Zoom Lens to cover a broad range of shooting opportunities, a new advanced HD CMOS PRO Image Sensor for improved low-light performance, and DIGIC DV 4 Image Processor for superb imaging performance. The new VIXIA HF R-Series camcorders feature a 57x Advanced Zoom Lens and SuperRange Optical Image Stabilizer, 3.28 Megapixel Full HD CMOS Image Sensor, and record 1080/60p Full HD video in MP4 (35 Mbps) and AVCHD Progressive (28 Mbps). In addition, the VIXIA HF R72 and R70 camcorders feature Near Field Communication (NFC™) connectivity allowing users to easily share beautiful images online with family and friends by connecting easily to a compatible smartphone, tablet<sup>1</sup> or NFC enabled computer.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Canon VIXIA HF G40 Camcorder </strong>

The new VIXIA HF G40 camcorder is the ideal tool for advanced amateur filmmakers, wedding videographers and student reporters. Featuring a genuine wide-angle Canon 20x High Definition Optical Zoom Lens and advanced HD CMOS PRO Image Sensor, identical to the one found in Canon’s XA35 and XA30 professional camcorders, this new camcorder provides excellent image quality especially in low-light situations.</p>
<p>The VIXIA G40 camcorder’s Intelligent Optical Image Stabilization five-axis system provides users with powerful image stabilization via a Dynamic mode to help reduce image distortion even when shooting while walking, as well as a convenient auto on/off feature. The ergonomically designed and highly portable VIXIA HF G40 features a 3.5–inch OLED touch panel screen with 10,000:1 contrast ratio and tilting, user-friendly, high resolution color Electronic View Finder (EVF). Advanced display features include Zebra, Color Bars and Test Tone. The VIXIA HF G40 camcorder records 1080/60p Full HD video in MP4 to dual card SD card slots with dual and relay recording and can record in slow and fast motion interval from 2x to 1200x.  The VIXIA HF G40 is also equipped with Linear PCM audio recording2 and Audio Scene Select.</p>
<p>A new “Looks” setting has been added for easy access to creative imaging effects such as Highlight Priority Gamma and Wide Dynamic Range Gamma. Highlight Priority video-recording mode helps users achieve the same effects as HDR making it possible to capture visual characteristics that might otherwise be lost due to video compression. This allows for the creation of video that can realistically convey the three-dimensional feel of blue skies and clouds, the translucence of water and the luster of metals. Drawing from technologies employed in Canon’s Cinema EOS System of professional digital cinematography products, the camcorder’s new Wide DR Gamma mode achieves a dynamic range that has been expanded to 600 percent compared to the 300 percent on the predecessor Canon VIXIA HF G30 model. This mode helps minimize the occurrence of under- and over-exposed areas to help create smooth color gradations, even when shooting in environments that tend to produce under- and over-exposed regions, such as those with drastic differences in lighting conditions. To help facilitate better focus ability and clearer, more pristine images, the camcorder features High Definition Peaking for Focus Assist.</p>
<p>The VIXIA HF G40 camcorder features full manual control and provides shooters with the ability to assign buttons on the camcorder for a custom shooting experience. The camcorder also includes a high-capacity battery, connectivity to various inputs and outputs and a mini advanced accessory shoe allowing users to easily attach accessories. In addition, the camcorder is compatible with the optional WM-V1 wireless microphone.</p>
<p><strong>Canon VIXIA HF R-Series Camcorders—feature improved battery life. </strong>

Updated for 2016, the new line of VIXIA HF R-Series camcorders is ideal for families who want to capture life’s precious moments. Each model is equipped with a 57x Advanced Zoom, SuperRange Optical Image Stabilizer, a 3.28 Megapixel Full HD CMOS Canon Image Sensor, DIGIC DV4 Image Processor, and a 3.0-inch capacitive touch panel LCD with increased brightness and new user interface for easy menu navigation and simple viewing of videos. The VIXIA HF R-Series line of camcorders is the ideal mix of high image quality, value and convenience.</p>
<p>The VIXIA HF R-Series camcorders feature an improved Zoom Framing Assist setting that is available in both auto and manual mode, making it easier to accurately track and capture subjects, even while they are moving. Shooters can record 1080/60p FULL HD video to both MP4 (35 Mbps) and AVCHD Progressive (28Mbps) and dual recording allows for saving to both formats simultaneously. Slow and Fast motion recording is available allowing shooters to record fast motion at up to 1200x and slow motion at 0.5x.</p>
<p>The VIXIA HF R-series camcorders provide users with a variety of internal memory options. The VIXIA R72 allows users to record up to 12 hours of video to a 32GB internal flash drive, while the VIXIA R70 allows users to record up to six hours of video to a 16BG internal flash drive, increased from three hours and 8GB of internal memory of its predecessor. All of the VIXIA HF R-Series camcorders allow for recording to a removable SD card and feature dual card slots for relay recording.</p>
<p>Featuring built-in Wi-Fi® and NFC™ capabilities, the VIXIA HF R72 and VIXIA HF R70 camcorders expand shooting options for filming important moments while simultaneously providing remote monitoring capabilities. Utilizing Wi-Fi and the free Canon CameraAccess Plus App1, users can easily share recorded video or live stream remotely from a compatible Android or iOS device that allows the user to control certain camera functions like record and zooming. The optional Camera Pan Table CT-V1 base accessory can be attached to the bottom of both the VIXIA HF R-Series camcorders, which enables users to remotely pan the camcorder up to 200 degrees to the left or right, allowing them to act as baby monitors or security cameras. With the free Canon Movie Uploader App<sup>2</sup> sharing videos with family and friends is easy. Available on the iOS platform, this app allows users to send video directly to a compatible smartphone or tablet for online sharing. For Android devices, the free Remote Browse App allows users to preview or download files to a compatible smartphone, tablet, or PC when using a web browser. Once both devices are wirelessly connected, users can download or instantly playback their videos without the need for an application or other software. In addition, built-in down conversion creates MP4 files for even easier sharing on the web. The new Canon VIXIA HF R72 and R70 camcorders are compatible with the Canon Connect Station CS100 device which provides users with the ability to wirelessly transfer videos for storage via Wi-Fi® or NFC™.</p>
<p>For more creative videos, these camcorders allow users to customize a video by selecting from five Cinema Look filter effects which can be applied during or after filming. While in Audio Scene Select mode, users can select from eight predetermined audio modes that adjust and optimize audio settings based on the shooting conditions. Additionally, Intelligent Image Stabilization (IS) allows shooters to choose from four different modes to help optimize IS for that particular shooting condition. The built-in microphone/headphone terminal provides users with the flexibility to record using an auxiliary microphone or listen to what they’re recording with headphones. All of the new Canon VIXIA HF R-Series camcorders feature the new high-capacity BP-727 battery for up to 180 minutes of recording time on a single charge and a file lock function that helps to safeguard against mistakenly deleting files from the camcorder.</p>
<p>The Canon VIXIA HF G40 camcorder is scheduled to be available February 2016 for an estimated retail price of $1,299.99<sup>3. </sup>The VIXIA HF R72, VIXIA HF R70, and VIXIA HF R700 camcorders will be available in February 2016 for estimated retail prices of $449.99, $399.99, and $299.99, respectively<sup>3</sup>. For more information please visit:<a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/list/camcorders/consumer/vixia" target="_self">https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/list/camcorders/consumer/vixia</a>.</p>
</div>
</div>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## nightscape123 (Jan 5, 2016)

1080p? What is this 2008? I can record better video on my phone.


----------



## Nininini (Jan 5, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> 1080p? What is this 2008? I can record better video on my phone.



Clearly an outdated press release that got sent out by accident by Canon, no one uses camcorders anymore.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> 1080p? What is this 2008? I can record better video on my phone.



Personally, I'll take clean 1080p over grainy 4K – sensor size matters. Besides, haven't you heard? 4K is already dead, we're on to 8K now...


----------



## tpatana (Jan 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1080p? What is this 2008? I can record better video on my phone.
> ...



My grief is the p60 part. I was really hoping for 1080p120, or even better p240.

Not sure what that 1200x - 0.5x motion means. Is the 1200x basically time lapse? And 0.5x is 50% slow motion?


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 5, 2016)

Underwhelming. I expected the XA30 and XA35 to offer 4K or some kind of increased resolution IN ADDITION to increased DR. These are just following suit. These types of cameras have their place (more the G40 than others) but they seem like they are barely an improvement over the previous generation...


----------



## Tugela (Jan 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1080p? What is this 2008? I can record better video on my phone.
> ...



The sensors on these camcorders are tiny. The actual resolution of the G30 is closer to 720p btw, not HD, due to its relatively low pixel density. Pretty much all 4K footage blows the output of things like the G30 (and now G40, which is essentially the same camera with a few tweeks) out of the water.

I have a G30, and it is horrible next to my NX1. Hell, even my little RX100M3 puts it to shame. The only advantage the G30 had over the other two cameras is its 20X zoom factor and the high equivalent focal length on the long end.


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 5, 2016)

It just goes to show you can't please everyone (or anyone in this case).
People should be happy Canon is using a sensor that has the same native resolution as the format it records in, that's why we all love the A7S so much? Right?
Or was Sony wrong all along and we're all on the "downscaling is good" bandwagon now?


----------



## Tugela (Jan 5, 2016)

tpatana said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



It refers to putting one of the normal output modes to a different cadence. 0.5X is 60p set to 30p (ie slow motion), while the others are time lapse frames set to a 60p or 30p video sequence.

The G30 has something similar, where you could record in one framerate and output to another, which gave you either slow or accelerated motion.


----------



## et31 (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow Canon! Look who beat you! JVC among all companies in camcorders!....and for less money too!
Your 2008 tech. equiv. XA30 camcorder in a 2016 body: *$1,999.00* (B&H Price)
JVC's 2008-2011 tech. equiv. JVC GY-HM170UA camcorder in a 2015 body: *$1,295.00* (B&H Price)

Ouch!







Canon JVC
Sensor: 1.284" 1/2.33"
Video size: 1080p 1080p and UHD (~4K)
Record rate: 28-35Mbps 50-150Mbps
Optics (35mm) 28.8 - 576mm 29.5 - 354mm
Aperture: f/1.8 - 2.8 f/1.2 - 3.5
Color space: 4:2:0 4:2:2
Signal Bit Rate: 8bit 8bit
ND Filters: No Yes

Is the $704 price difference worth only for a Wide DR color profile? I think not!


----------



## Tugela (Jan 5, 2016)

9VIII said:


> It just goes to show you can't please everyone (or anyone in this case).
> People should be happy Canon is using a sensor that has the same native resolution as the format it records in, that's why we all love the A7S so much? Right?
> Or was Sony wrong all along and we're all on the "downscaling is good" bandwagon now?



If your sensors native resolution is the same as the nominal resolution, you lose about 30% of the effective resolution due to debeyering. 

To get close to true HD you need at least a 2.5k sensor (or equivalent) read prior to debeyering.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 6, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> 1080p? What is this 2008? I can record better video on my phone.



Please define "better video".
Do you mean "more artistic"? Or "more cinematic"? Or something else?

Cellphones give a user minimal if any control over the resulting video footage other than start and stop recording.


----------



## davidmurray (Jan 6, 2016)

Nininini said:


> Clearly an outdated press release that got sent out by accident by Canon, no one uses camcorders anymore.



Bzzzt - wrong.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: 2015: Canon U.S.A. Introduces highly innovative HD Camcorders!!*

Sensational! Highly innovative! 
Canon again demonstrates their technical prowess! 
Absolutely stunming! Full HD video in a camcorder! 
Technological market leadership!
Imaging on a new level. 
Canon is the future of video capture!

Ouch.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

Tugela said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



I wasn't talking about a comparison to an APS-C or a even a 1" sensor shooting 'better video'.


----------



## WillT (Jan 6, 2016)

It is almost like Canon does not care anymore...


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2016)

they don't care. it is evident. Something has happened to Canon about 9 years ago, when they lost their former technological leadership in image sensors, AF-systems and a whole number of other key areas. They just lost their edge and have not done anything to gain it back.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Something has happened to Canon about 9 years ago, when they lost their former technological leadership in image sensors, AF-systems and a whole number of other key areas. They just lost their edge and have not done anything to gain it back.



Something happened to Canon about 11 years ago, when they became the dSLR market leader. They just started dominating the market and have not done anything to lose it. 

Canon certainly still has technological leadership in AF systems, lens design, and a whole number of other key areas, so IDK WTF you're going on about...

Having said that, in the context of this thread I have no idea how the camcorder market shapes up.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon certainly still has technological leadership in AF systems,



that is what 1D-X users believe. If you read reviews, it is clear that Nikon's more recent AF implementations (e.g. D810, D750) are superior - especially in acquiring and tracking moving subjects with the help of color information. If you look at the 5D / D500 specs I fully expect them to trounce any AF system Canon has brouight to market until today and I do NOT expect Canon to best the D5 with the 1DX-2 or the 5D 4. 

But we are getting off topic here. On topic: I consider it a shame for a company like Canon to present the procudts - all of them! - they have been presenting at CES 2016.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Jan 6, 2016)

A market Canon should go after is the Action Cam (Go Pro) market. Even Nikon is offering 4K for their new Action Cam introduced at CES this year.
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/5/10721094/nikon-action-camera-photos-video-ces-2016-keymission-360


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...
> Canon certainly still has technological leadership in AF systems, lens design, and a whole number of other key areas, so IDK WTF you're going on about...
> ...



Yeah shure just compare this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ4rEvbCNuw

to this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efAQI4CbS5s

Technology leadership indeed! :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> that is what 1D-X users believe. If you read reviews, it is clear that Nikon's more recent AF implementations (e.g. D810, D750) are superior - especially in acquiring and tracking moving subjects with the help of color information.



A few weeks ago a friend and I swapped rigs for part of a birding shoot (eagles and owls) – his D810 and 800/5.6 for my 1D X and 600/4 II + 1.4x. While both bodies did an excellent job at initial acquisition (both of brown eagles against a green background and snowy owls against snow), we agreed that the 1D X did better at maintaining the lock (even with the TC). 

Of course, that's an actual use comparison and not an Internet review. If I fed my family by click-revenue I generated by posting reviews on the Internet, I bet I'd conclude the newer cameras were better. Tony Northrup's 'sports test' where the model walked sedately toward him and he found the D810 focused better than a 5DIII using AF settings that Canon recommends against using for moving subjects, for example. 

Incidentally, the Nikon 800/5.6 is really a fantastic lens (and how _innovative_ of Nikon to use fluorite in it!).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1080p? What is this 2008? I can record better video on my phone.
> ...



I can see some use for 8K, since the screen grabs will have enough mp tp crop and print a sharp image. 4K is borderline, good for web sized images.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > nightscape123 said:
> ...



True...but then there's the issue of video frame rates chosen for smooth motion and pleasing video often show subject motion blur in still frame grabs.


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > that is what 1D-X users believe. If you read reviews, it is clear that Nikon's more recent AF implementations (e.g. D810, D750) are superior - especially in acquiring and tracking moving subjects with the help of color information.
> ...



Nice anecdote. How about you actually do some repeatable testing where you take out all the random crap like how subject moves, how well the photographer is able to keep focus points on right spot on the subject and light conditions, and perform the test repeatedly over a variation in all relevant autofocus parameters. Then your opinion could actually hold some weight instead of being considered the usual worthless internet garbage.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

msm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



You mean like Tony Nothrup's conclusion that the D810 was a better sports camera than the 5D3? Tests like that? I'm sure that test took into consideration, whole-heartedly, the considerations you mention.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nininini said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > 1080p? What is this 2008? I can record better video on my phone.
> ...



I have actually been looking for a nice cheap camcorder. I have been starting to shoot a lot more video and looking for a nice built in lens, decent continuous AF system, nice zoom range, and built in XLR 

I lean towards a lot more of the entry level pro gear, just not the price.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon certainly still has technological leadership in AF systems,
> ...



What a complete load of BS. I shoot 4-5 sports events/week with a 1Dx and I can tell you that isn't true at all. That and the fact you do not understand AF specs. Nikon's AF system is not superior to Canon's. The D5 specification list, if you know what you are talking about (you don't) doesn't even match the 1Dx's precision. And that's not really up for debate; that's factual.


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Got anything better to contribute than some lame strawman argument? If not it is better to not post at all.


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



You speak from your vast experience shooting 1Dx and D5 side by side I presume? :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> they don't care. it is evident. Something has happened to Canon about 9 years ago, when they lost their former technological leadership in image sensors, AF-systems and a whole number of other key areas. They just lost their edge and have not done anything to gain it back.



Who innovated color information for AF tracking? Not Nikon. Can you guess who?

Boy they sure lost their edge huh? Trouncing Nikon in sales? Ouch, that hurts!

You need to move out of your parents' basement dude. Seriously.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

msm said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



You don't shoot with either. Right?

No, you just read inerrrrrnet reviews. Plus, the D5's AF sensors still aren't as high precision as Canon's. Do you understand that? Canon's latest AF system also uses color information (like 4 years ago).

Pretty much ends the AF discussion.


----------



## scyrene (Jan 6, 2016)

msm said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...



Neuro's anecdote is worth more than the vague 'X is better than Y' it was countering, which offered no supporting evidence. Rigorous, controlled tests are much better of course, but nobody is arguing against that. Can you point us to some?


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Wrong. I don't care which one is the "best" either, the D5 does not have anything that would make me switch anyways. But I have trouble keeping quiet when the internet "experts" come here making bold claims based on a spec sheet.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

No! The spec sheet says so! Oh wait, no it doesn't! Shoot!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

msm said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...



It's not hard to point out that 1. Canon's AF system has used color information for 4 years and 2. The AF points on the D5 aren't as high precision as that on the 1Dx. 

Those are facts. They're not bold "claims", they are facts.


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

scyrene said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



For distance tracking, ie photographer keeping a focus point on the subject then I have not seen any proper controlled tests. I would love to see it if someone has done it however. In the absence of such test, arguing that system X is better than system Y has no value.

When it comes to subject tracking DPReviews videos clearly demonstrate that Canon is far behind as it is almost useless while on Nikon or Sony it can actually be useful and more practical than manually changing focus point.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

Plus, interesting that all the spec sheet people on here using spec sheets against all the Canon gear (no real life experiences) think it's okay in that case. However, when someone uses spec sheets against the Sonikon gear, than it's just using spec sheets and doesn't count. 

Canon's best AF system still has higher precision points than Nikon's best AF system. I don't give a crap which is better either, but when AvTvM makes such asinine claims that he has, where were YOU then? Why aren't you correcting him? He is so far off base it's not even funny, yet you ignore him because he supports your obviously biased claims. Some of his claims are actually flat out WRONG. The topper is the use of color information. That whole sentence about color info is just wrong. How hypocritical (and typical).

In the end it doesn't matter. The 1Dx II is going to whoop the D5, just like the 1Dx whooped the D4. It'll be no contest again.


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > bdunbar79 said:
> ...



Really? Facts based what? A spec sheet? Who cares about testing real world performance, we got a spec sheet! :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

msm said:


> scyrene said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...



Wrong again. If you set it up properly, the 1Dx auto-switch point for tracking works just fine. I know because I do it. But hey, you watched a video, so that must be better! The internet said so!


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > scyrene said:
> ...



Maybe you can make a video to demonstrate how you successfully track the eye of your subject as it moves across the frame then, like DPReview did with the D750?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

It's just funny to me how AvTvM stated that Nikon's AF system was better than Canon's, i.e. the D810 and D750 due to color information, better as a whole. Based on NOTHING BUT spec sheets.

Yet you ignored him. You even dismissed a real-life example that neuro gave. 

When someone else says Canon's is better, you jump all over it and argue, and argue, and argue. Yet you let his statements go.

But, you're not biased or anything. And, you watched videos on the inerrrrnet.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

msm said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...



I don't owe you nor anyone else a video. If you can't do it, switch to Nikon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

msm said:


> Nice anecdote. How about you actually do some repeatable testing where you take out all the random crap like how subject moves, how well the photographer is able to keep focus points on right spot on the subject and light conditions, and perform the test repeatedly over a variation in all relevant autofocus parameters. Then your opinion could actually hold some weight instead of being considered the usual worthless internet garbage.





msm said:


> When it comes to subject tracking DPReviews videos clearly demonstrate that Canon is far behind as it is almost useless while on Nikon or Sony it can actually be useful and more practical than manually changing focus point.



The two DPR YouTube vids you linked clearly demonstrate nothing. They have different subjects, different lighting, different magnitude and speed of camera motion, and no information about camera configuration. If you believe that constitutes 'repeatable testing where you take out all the random crap' than you have a serious mental defect.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > Nice anecdote. How about you actually do some repeatable testing where you take out all the random crap like how subject moves, how well the photographer is able to keep focus points on right spot on the subject and light conditions, and perform the test repeatedly over a variation in all relevant autofocus parameters. Then your opinion could actually hold some weight instead of being considered the usual worthless internet garbage.
> ...



I guess it demonstrates bias.


----------



## msm (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > Nice anecdote. How about you actually do some repeatable testing where you take out all the random crap like how subject moves, how well the photographer is able to keep focus points on right spot on the subject and light conditions, and perform the test repeatedly over a variation in all relevant autofocus parameters. Then your opinion could actually hold some weight instead of being considered the usual worthless internet garbage.
> ...



Well in this case the results are so clear that anyone above or near average intelligence understands that it would not change the outcome in any significant way. But hey if we are wrong, feel free to make a video to demonstrate it.


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 6, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > Nice anecdote. How about you actually do some repeatable testing where you take out all the random crap like how subject moves, how well the photographer is able to keep focus points on right spot on the subject and light conditions, and perform the test repeatedly over a variation in all relevant autofocus parameters. Then your opinion could actually hold some weight instead of being considered the usual worthless internet garbage.
> ...



Shsh. You are ruining the argument. Since when do logic and results need to be presented. 

Now if they had done the exact same test. 

Testing of these is EASY. Two set ups, side by side at sporting events. Do auto racing, football etc. Have a general idea so you are shooting roughly same thing same times. Easy peasy.

Besides. Shouldn't we me comparing the 1DX to the Nikon D6 which will be announced end of the year?

Maybe Nikon Should start using 1s in there model name. So you have the D500, summer the D501, Winter the D502, Summer D503, then D510, D511, D512.... 

Yawn


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2016)

Hehe, the Canon Defense League got into full swing again!

While I have not yet tried the D5 myself, I have used many Canon and Nikon DSLRs. Even casual testing has shown me that D750 and D810 Af system is way better in acquiring abd tracking moving subjects (using default settings, no optimized AF paraneters) than the one in my 5D3. 

D5 spec sheet is very factual: -4 EV on central Af foeld, -3 EV on all pthers. 15 cross sensors active with f/8 lens. Nothing Any Canon can even remotely touch.
Color trackibg on Canon DSLRs is there, but extremely useless in real life. Color tracking/ "3D" AF in Nikon cameras is very effective. I've tried it and it is immediately evident. 

Whteher brown eagles offer enough color contrast against muddy brownish background or snow owls against snow or chimney sweepers in black chimbey, is pretty mich irrelevant to me. Canon top AF systems are only good when moving subjects move directly towards the lens (pr away from it) AND operator manages to kerp the AF field on the subject. Nikon top Af systems are good in all real-life situations, where moving subjects move at some angle to the optical axis across the screen. And they are much better at initial focus acquisition.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2016)

msm said:


> Well in this case the results are so clear that anyone above or near average intelligence understands that it would not change the outcome in any significant way. But hey if we are wrong, feel free to make a video to demonstrate it.



Oh, yeah – they're as clear as Northrup's D810 'sports test' comparison to the 5DIII, which IIRC you cited months back as 'evidence'. Even his model commented that it was not a sports test but a 'moving portrait', it was flawed based on settings...but you swallowed his conclusion hook, line and sinker. Did you know the word gullible is not in the dictionary?




Maui5150 said:


> Shsh. You are ruining the argument. Since when do logic and results need to be presented.
> 
> Now if they had done the exact same test.
> 
> Testing of these is EASY. Two set ups, side by side at sporting events. Do auto racing, football etc. Have a general idea so you are shooting roughly same thing same times. Easy peasy.



Or two cameras, optimally configured by their experienced owners, on tripods side by side with similar focal length lenses tracking the same birds.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Hehe, the Canon Defense League got into full swing again!
> 
> While I have not yet tried the D5 myself, I have used many Canon and Nikon DSLRs. Even casual testing has shown me that D750 and D810 Af system is way better in acquiring abd tracking moving subjects (using default settings, no optimized AF paraneters) than the one in my 5D3.
> 
> ...



Odd. Of the 30 or so football and soccer games I shot last fall, plenty of action diagonally towards or away from me that I didn't miss. And that was with a 400mm lens at f/2.8. I actually missed very few shots. But you know, Internet videos know better.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2016)

And of course the D5 and D500 Auto AF finetune feature was in reality also "invented by Canon" and is "much better implemented" in Canon cameras ... 

A hard day for the Canon Defense League today, isn't it?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> And of course the D5 and D500 Auto AF finetune feature was in reality also "invented by Canon" and is "much better implemented" in Canon cameras ...
> 
> A hard day for the Canon Defense League today, isn't it?



Not really. You're actually making it really easy.


----------



## et31 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Strange how this forum thread topic went from "camcorder" technology, to 1Dx and D5, D4s, and D810 comparisons for AF speed of tracking. : 
ADD much!* ;D

I'm quite certain that the next topic regarding the D5 and 1Dx MII release will cause plenty of boxing!
Until then, enjoy your 11 stops of light wars on micro sensors in camcorders. 
How about a bigger EVF for a change?


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2016)

et31 said:


> How about a bigger EVF for a change?



You're right. Sorry for the off-topic and for inflaming the Canon Defense League Klan. 
However, I do not want a BIGGER EVF but rather a 4k one! 3840x2160x3(or 4) subpixels. What's your guess, who will bring it first?

1. Canon on their next "VEXED" camcorder?
2. Canon in their next "DIGITAL NERD" compact cam?
3. Canon on their next "iOS" mirrorslapper?
4. Nikon in their next "ONETON" mirrorless thing?
5. Sony in their 2017 "A7R III" that i will buy?
;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 6, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> et31 said:
> 
> 
> > How about a bigger EVF for a change?
> ...



That is what you said about the A7R MkII when the A7R came out, at least you are consistent. :


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh, one more Canon Defense League member joining in, welcome to the party!
How do you like the new Vexit, Elvis and Digital nerd offerings from Canon? Breakthrough Canon innovation, right? Dwarf-sensor-Class-leading performance!!! ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 7, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Oh, one more Canon Defense League member joining in, welcome to the party!
> How do you like the new Vexit, Elvis and Digital nerd offerings from Canon? Breakthrough Canon innovation, right? Dwarf-sensor-Class-leading performance!!! ;D



If you mean me and my rational common sense approach to your excessive hyperbolic tirades, then I'll take the epithet. Tell me, what did I say that was incorrect?

Don't do video at all so I have no views on the cameras, I will say I am excited about the Selphy CP1200. I got the CP920 recently and absolutely love it, the best accessory ever for a travel photographer, and the return to the attachable battery on the CP1200 is a real boon and space saver. The fact that the often denigrated PictBridge aspect of my 1 series cameras allows in camera editing and direct printing is a truly amazing feature, as is direct printing from any iOS device and SD cards. 

A true marvel of technology in a tiny package that produces priceless memories for people, and opens doors for inquisitive photographers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> And of course the D5 and D500 Auto AF finetune feature was in reality also "invented by Canon" and is "much better implemented" in Canon cameras ...



I'd say it's an interesting feature, but we'll need to see how well it's implemented. CDAF is accurate, but not perfectly precise. Does the automatic version rely on a single CDAF shot? If so, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## msm (Jan 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > Well in this case the results are so clear that anyone above or near average intelligence understands that it would not change the outcome in any significant way. But hey if we are wrong, feel free to make a video to demonstrate it.
> ...



IIRC I dislike and avoid Northrups reviews and would never cite them so there goes that post out of the window. I take note of the fact that you ignored my challenge to prove me wrong and instead come with half assed strawman and some insults. I think that is quite telling.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 7, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Don't do video at all so I have no views on the cameras, I will say I am excited about the Selphy CP1200. I got the CP920 recently and absolutely love it, the best accessory ever for a travel photographer, and the return to the attachable battery on the CP1200 is a real boon and space saver. The fact that the often denigrated PictBridge aspect of my 1 series cameras allows in camera editing and direct printing is a truly amazing feature, as is direct printing from any iOS device and SD cards.
> A true marvel of technology in a tiny package that produces priceless memories for people, and opens doors for inquisitive photographers.



Thanks Private - point well taken! Mileage really does vary for different people/users of products. I would never have touched something like the CP1200 - but I can absolutely relate to what you say - especially your last sentence. A little mobile printer adds "Instant print capabilty" to your full-blown digital gear - a modern day Polaroid/Instax so to speak ... and presumably at a higher quality level. There are definitely situations were immediate printed handouts are just great to have ... OTOH it means having to carry around yet another piece of gear ... btw: what type of battery does that printer use? LP-E6 would be interesting or is it AA-type?

Re. Canon Defense League: I just notice it is always the same 5 or 6 people that rush to Canon's Defense in some way, any time I post something Canon-critical - granted, often in a very hyperbolic "style". Not meant as an insult against you, rather as a somewhat "ironical epithet".


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 7, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Re. Canon Defense League: I just notice it is always the same 5 or 6 people that rush to Canon's Defense in some way, any time I post something Canon-critical - granted, often in a very hyperbolic "style". Not meant as an insult against you, rather as a somewhat "ironical epithet".



Interesting - I have noticed the same 5 or 6 people parrot the same hyperbole every time a competing product is announced.

For the D5 and D500, the fair comparison would be to compare to the 1DX II and the 7D MK III. Now the 7D MK III may be a year down the line, but it is the same as trying to compare just release cameras to ones nearing end of life. 

Bias, regardless of the side is always fun to pick on


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

msm said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...



My mistake, it was Maiaibing (first letter 'm', similar acrimonious tone) who posted the Northrup link (the first – and last – Northrup infomercial for me), along with other 'evidence' like a Ken Rockwell post that was all as poorly done and thoroughly unconvincing as your DPRtube links. You've clearly formed an opinion based on such spurious tests, and I doubt it would be worth anyone's time to try to convince you otherwise. You clearly know better than us real-world users. 

The bird tracking comparison my friend and I conducted served its purpose – we were convinced and agreed on the results. This morning, I took one of my kids' blue-eyed dolls and tried to replicate DPR's 'test' and saw better results than they show, but I have better things to do than set up a video rig to shoot through the VF.


----------



## WillT (Jan 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Something has happened to Canon about 9 years ago, when they lost their former technological leadership in image sensors, AF-systems and a whole number of other key areas. They just lost their edge and have not done anything to gain it back.
> ...



Sadly I think this is the attitude Canon is taking when it comes to innovation. No doubt they are ahead of the game in lens design and AF but in other areas they seem to be clueless. Example XC10 or consumer level sensors


----------



## KrisK (Jan 7, 2016)

Is this forum moderated?

Thread Title: "Canon U.S.A. Introduces New VIXIA HF G40 And Three New VIXIA HF R-Series Camcorders"


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2016)

KrisK said:


> Is this forum moderated?
> 
> Thread Title: "Canon U.S.A. Introduces New VIXIA HF G40 And Three New VIXIA HF R-Series Camcorders"



Yes, it's moderated...but it seems there's not much interest in Canon's camcorder line here.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 7, 2016)

Vixia ... the name alone already sounds like wanking in german. Seriously weird! What a piece of cr*p!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 8, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Don't do video at all so I have no views on the cameras, I will say I am excited about the Selphy CP1200. I got the CP920 recently and absolutely love it, the best accessory ever for a travel photographer, and the return to the attachable battery on the CP1200 is a real boon and space saver. The fact that the often denigrated PictBridge aspect of my 1 series cameras allows in camera editing and direct printing is a truly amazing feature, as is direct printing from any iOS device and SD cards.
> ...



It takes an NB-CP2LH battery. The best bit is the new CP1200 doesn't need the battery cradle the CP910 needed which saves a lot of space, and although the earlier CP's also didn't need the cradle they didn't have the WiFi hotspot capability the two latest printers have. All in all the CP1200 is a very rounded product.

I can fit a 1Ds MkIII, a 35 f2 IS, 11-24, 100 L macro, an iPad and the CP910 in a ThinkTank Retrospective 10 (though that is a packed in tight transport mode). When I walk around I have the 1Ds MkIII with the 35 on in my hand and the rest comfortably in the Retrospective, though I usually leave the iPad at the lodgings.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info, private - appreciate it and can see how you put that little printer to good use on the road.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 8, 2016)

KrisK said:


> Is this forum moderated?



Only lightly. They try to keep the content PG-13 ("family-friendly"), and will intervene for really strong personal attacks. There's little or no moderation for thread hijacking. We have our own variation of Godwin's law here: as a CR discussion grows longer, the probability of a devolution to an argument over low ISO DR approaches 1.


----------

